# LBB's Home Visit...It Was Brutal



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I had NOOO idea. So I hear a scratch at the door. I open the door, to find LBB, with suit, tie, and sunglasses on.

LBB is an ass. Here's our conversation:

Deb: What the heck, you found your way back?

LBB: Not sure what you are talking about ma'am. I'm simply here for inspection

Deb: You're an idiot, it's you BILLY

LBB: No it's not

Deb: Yes, you are

LBB: No I'm not, now let me in lady. Edie sent me here for a home visit.

Deb: You're an idiot

LBB: So are you

Deb: I am soooo cutting off your food supply

LBB: That will be in my report to Edie

Deb: Fine, come in then

LBB: Thank you lady. I can already see you are a bit behind on washing the puppy pads. Please explain

Deb: You're an ass, and YOU peed on them

LBB: No I didn't

Deb: Yes you did, and you can't see, you don't have any eyeballs!!

LBB: I'm sending a complaint to Edie. You seem to have me mistaken with someone else.

Deb: Shove it LBB

LBB: Tommy, and I, are moving. Yep, we're moving to Edie's.

Deb: Don't let the door hit you on the way out, and take off those stupid sunglasses!!

LBB: Hmmmm, who's this I smell, ooops "see". She's a bitch, and growling at me.

Deb: Once again, you moron, that's Jops. Just approve me, already!!!

LBB: Sure, I can let Jops "slide", but what's up with the Lard Ass, she is a huge doll baby

Deb: Okay, that's it. That is fat ass, Joanie!! Now we're looking at a law suit (sexual harassment) 
You better hope Joanie does not file. Now, off you go. Go to Lina's


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889210


> I had NOOO idea. So I hear a scratch at the door. I open the door, to find LBB, with suit, tie, and sunglasses on.
> 
> LBB is an ass. Here's our conversation:
> 
> ...




Sounds like a case of Blind justice to me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> Sounds like a case of Blind justice to me.[/B]


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh, Deb, he would love to go to Lina's and she would welcome him with open arms. Be careful, I'm just saying.............

What a houseful of distinct and different personalitites! They all are so complex and wonderful!!! Keep the stories coming, we love them!!! :yes:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, the world is going to the dogs.... :w00t:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, I'm laughing sooooo hard I can hardly see to type!. Deb you're a piece of work! LOL


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, thank you, dear friend. I needed that laugh. I'd glad that Edie approved you despite LBB's report. Hugs


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Deb,you are tooo funny! :HistericalSmiley: I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

....... :HistericalSmiley: :blink: there must be something in my coffee.........I think I understand what I just read :new_shocked: 


What would we do without Deb and LBB!! :cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl: :smrofl: I think LBB's trying to pick up some work on the side. Been listening to CSI too much and thinking...yeah, I could be a detective. That's the ticket.  Happy you passed inspection DESPITE Li'l Billy.


----------

